#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜猜獸人出處 w

## 漆黑之獸

大家來猜猜看這個狼獸人是來自哪裡的吧 w (有點難喔





新增提示圖片：

----------


## cespyang

哦 真·女神转生 恶魔之子里面那个 好像叫芬里尔

----------

